# Getting rid of Green water with Black out



## westpoison

Are you sicked of seeing the cloudy and greenish water that doesn’t seems to go away no matter how frequent or how much water change you do? If you do not want to waste money buying a UV sterilizer, or a diatomic filter, you might want to try out the Black out method.

The main cause for this algae bloom is a result excess nutrient and light. Tanks that were exposed to sunlight are more lightly to experience the terror of green water. Below are the steps for doing a black out to your aquarium.



Day 1 Morning
-Feed your fish generously (3 times a day) for 3 days as they will not have the chance to eat for 3 days when the black out start.

-Prepare some black cardboards or a large piece of black blanket (Something that are able to cover the aquarium entirely)

Day 4 Evening
-Do a 30% water change.
-Paste the cardboard or cover blanket all over the aquarium to block out all light.

From now on the black out started

Day 5
-Do not feed the fish, do not open and peek

Day 6
-Do not feed the fish, do not open and peek

Day 7
-Do not feed the fish, do not open and peek

Day 8 Morning
- Uncover the cardboard or blanket, the green water will be gone by now.
- Change 30% of the water and resume your 1 week per water changes routine.


To ensure that this green water will not come back again, try to shift your aquarium to somewhere that will not be exposed to excessive sunlight.


----------



## The-Wolf

nice and concise instructions 

this method also works with other type of algae, including black and can also be used for treating Velvet disease (except you need to add the meds each day)


----------

